# Cache Valley Ice Fishing? Benson Marina



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone know if people ice fish on Benson Marina? It seems like it might be too shallow except in the main channel where the ice would probably be unsafe. I work close to there and thought I might try it on a lunch hour or something.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

there's still open water right by the bridge.


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

once it freezes over would it be worth ice fishing? or is it to shallow for ice fishing?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I don't think that place is worth fishing in the winter time. I tried it a few times when it was cold enough for there to be snow on the ground and never got into anything, sure is fun in the warm months though.

In Cache Valley I would ice fish newton, hyrum, porcupine and maybe even mantua.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

You would be wasting your time, the valley has much better places I would want to spend my lunch.


----------

